# Receptor SDR (Software Defined Radio)



## Americo8888 (Ene 15, 2013)

Hola, compré este Dongle USB http://www.nooelec.com/store/software-defined-radio/tv28tv2.html , que es un receptor completo para TV DVB-T, es decir Televisión Digital Terrestre pero de estándar en Europa, ya es sabido que el chipset Realtek de este Tuner se puede controlar a voluntad y utilizarlo por consiguiente como Receptor SDR, este USB se puede controlar con el Software SDRSharp, que es gratuito y está disponible para Linux y Windows, para instalarlo recomiendo ejecutar un archivo bat, que viene en un zip SDR#Auto-installer.zip y contar con conexión a Internet, una vez instalado sólo hay que darle play y listo, escuchamos de forma corrida hasta 1700MHz, cuelgo algunas fotos de mi pantalla de PC, en mis primeras pruebas he podido sintonizar la banda de FM, la portadora de audio de un canal UHF de mi ciudad y la bada de celular de 850MHz


----------



## clavedefa (Ene 17, 2013)

hola
me párese interesante ya que el costo es bajo
lo compraste en http://www.nooelec.com/store/software-defined-radio/tv28tv2.html#.UPfq2PJn2_w
pagaste  transporte
y cuanto de demoro en llegar

me interesa para hacer rx En 144 a 148mhz 
si puedes comentar que tal calidad recepción
aparentemente en el programa sale modos FM USB LSB AM podria recivir la banda aérea


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 17, 2013)

El vendedor NooElec también esta en eBay, el envio no es tan caro(unos 12 doláres a Perú), la garantía es que estos dongles si los puedes usar para receptores SDR con absoluta confianza, en eBay hay vendedores chinos que te venden aparentemente el mismo dongle DVB-T a sólo 12 doláres incluído el envio, pero es una lotería pues no necesariamente contiene el chipset adecuado, es cuestión  de suerte, y no lo digo solo yo, si no también otros radioaficionados que le ha pasado algo asi.
El software de control del dongle DVB-T es http://sdrsharp.com/
Hoy instalé una aplicación de monitoreo de señales aeronáuticas en 1090MHz conocida como ADSB# http://sdrsharp.com/index.php/a-simple-and-cheap-ads-b-receiver-using-rtl-sdr , que corre junto a adsbScope.exe para graficar en un mapa la aeronave, ubicación, altitud, longitud, latitud, velocidad, nombre, etc
Subo una foto de mi pantalla con ADSB#, adsbScope mostrando un avión capturado con el dongle DVB-T y la antena con la que viene en interior de la casa.


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2013)

Americo8888 dijo:


> El vendedor NooElec también esta en eBay, el envio no es tan caro(unos 12 doláres a Perú), la garantía es que estos dongles si los puedes usar para receptores SDR con absoluta confianza, en eBay hay vendedores chinos que te venden aparentemente el mismo dongle DVB-T a sólo 12 doláres incluído el envio, pero es una lotería pues no necesariamente contiene el chipset adecuado, es cuestión  de suerte, y no lo digo solo yo, si no también otros radioaficionados que le ha pasado algo asi.
> El software de control del dongle DVB-T es http://sdrsharp.com/
> Hoy instalé una aplicación de monitoreo de señales aeronáuticas en 1090MHz conocida como ADSB# http://sdrsharp.com/index.php/a-simple-and-cheap-ads-b-receiver-using-rtl-sdr , que corre junto a adsbScope.exe para graficar en un mapa la aeronave, ubicación, altitud, longitud, latitud, velocidad, nombre, etc
> Subo una foto de mi pantalla con ADSB#, adsbScope mostrando un avión capturado con el dongle DVB-T y la antena con la que viene en interior de la casa.



Está muy interesante. Yo, cuando vuelo, o lo hace alguien de mi familia, como normalmente vamos a EEUU, se pueden rastrear los vuelos desde el aeropuerto de destino o de origen.
O ver todos los vuelos que hay en ese momento.  Laguardia Airport 
Es entretenido y muy curioso.  Perdon por desviar el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 17, 2013)

Hola Tiago, por favor como moderador le pido editar el titulo del tema y es que me rectifico, capta desde los 23MHz aproximadamente, acabo de captar señal en 24MHz, subo foto de mi pantalla


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 13, 2013)

En Perú ya estan en "ON" las estaciones bases de una tercera compañia de telefonia celular vietnamita a la que concedieron la banda de 900MHz y eso significó que el público en general (prohibido traer telefonos inalambricos de 900MHz) y los radioaficionados le dijeran adiós a la banda no licenciada ISM de 902-928MHz, en la foto adjunto la captura de su señal puente radio en 960MHz, en Ica-Perú, por la forma pareciera modulación QSPK


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola Americo8888 compre un receptor dongle usb TV DVB-T con el realtek pero tengo algun problema no se si lo instale mal al soft que solo me funciona por algunos segundos cuando lo conecto al usb, luego se tranca y comienza a aparecer un cartel en la barra inferior derecha junto a la hora como buscando dispositivo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola, lo mejor sería que entres al administrador de dispositivos y desinstales los controladores del Tuner USB, luego lo conectas y Windows te los pedirá de nuevo y alli lo reinstalas, creo que eso bastárá , en la web de #Sharp hay un link para descargar un autoinstalador del programa que resulta muy útil.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo, por más que intento encontrar un receptor SDR siempre me resulta imposible y mira que tengo ganas de tener uno...


----------



## tiago (Mar 21, 2013)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola Americo8888 compre un receptor dongle usb TV DVB-T con el realtek pero tengo algun problema no se si lo instale mal al soft que solo me funciona por algunos segundos cuando lo conecto al usb, luego se tranca y comienza a aparecer un cartel en la barra inferior derecha junto a la hora como buscando dispositivo.



Es importante instalar un paquete de codecs adecuados, utilizar Windows XP SP3 o superior y sobre todo, poder identificar el dispositivo que se pone a buscar. A veces ocurre cuando tienes dos tarjetas de sonido. Yo también estoy experimentando con estos dongle, en concreto con un Terratec.

Por cierto ... ¿Que antenas empleais para el uso SDR?   La verdad es que estos receptores están un poco sordos.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 26, 2013)

Buenas tardes colegas,me esta interesando este tema, sobremanera,como la mayoria de ustedes ,ya sabe ,yo soy un tecnico a la vieja usansa,para mi un receptor tiene que tener ,amp de rf,conv,fi jajaAhora pregunto funcionara para estos menesteres,un receptor usb, pero los que vienen para la tdt nuestra ,es decir isdbtOtra cosa que no me queda clara y por lo tanto, supongo, que para barrer la porcion del espectro,correspondiente a v y uhf ,se le tiene que inyectar alguna fcia externa a la entrada del receptor, o este capta directamente todo el espectro de rf antes mencionado?Por ej de 30 a 800mhz

Bueno si alguno de los mas jovenes me aclara estas dudas ,estare eternamente agradecido y pedire la bendicion para vosotros de su ilustrisima, Padre Fogonazo.....Realizando la correspondiente donacion a La Fogonazos Inc.


----------



## tiago (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola @elgriego yo tengo uno de estos dongle que me pillé por curiosidad y dentro lleva sólo el tuner y el descodificador, o sea un par de chips como una lenteja cada uno, un diodo ESD en paralelo con la entrada de antena y poco mas. Parece que la FI se envía sampleada al ordenador

Lo que ocurre es que a mi tambien me gusta ver la TV, y me doy cuenta que cuando le instalo los drivers y la aplicación para SDR, desinstala los genéricos y ya no puedo ver la TV. Estoy muy ofuscado por eso, y me estoy instalando otro disco duro y otro S.O. para experimentar solo con las funciones SDR.
No vendría mal una guía de instalación de alguna aplicación para SDR, pues las que yo he conseguido son en Inglés, y no puedo entender bien lo que dicen. Y mucho menos cuando al instalar, me dan un mensaje de excepción.

Lo que está claro es que éste tema lo tenemos que desrrollar mucho mas, pero a ver si @americo8888 o alguien con mas experiencia nos dá algunas directrices sobre cómo instalar estos programas ... Eso sí, con detalle, porque no son dificiles, pero tienen sus particularidades.

Saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 5, 2013)

Americo8888 dijo:


> El vendedor NooElec también esta en eBay, el envio no es tan caro(unos 12 doláres a Perú), la garantía es que estos dongles si los puedes usar para receptores SDR con absoluta confianza, en eBay hay vendedores chinos que te venden aparentemente el mismo dongle DVB-T a sólo 12 doláres incluído el envio, pero es una lotería pues no necesariamente contiene el chipset adecuado, es cuestión  de suerte, y no lo digo solo yo, si no también otros radioaficionados que le ha pasado algo asi.
> El software de control del dongle DVB-T es http://sdrsharp.com/
> Hoy instalé una aplicación de monitoreo de señales aeronáuticas en 1090MHz conocida como ADSB# http://sdrsharp.com/index.php/a-simple-and-cheap-ads-b-receiver-using-rtl-sdr , que corre junto a adsbScope.exe para graficar en un mapa la aeronave, ubicación, altitud, longitud, latitud, velocidad, nombre, etc
> Subo una foto de mi pantalla con ADSB#, adsbScope mostrando un avión capturado con el dongle DVB-T y la antena con la que viene en interior de la casa.


hola , no se configurar el  adsbScope.exe ,haber si me podias explicar como se configura  me pide un  puerto com  , y el modo  tiene que esta  ac   o  modo s
saludo


----------



## TULLIO (May 30, 2013)

Hola  a todos.Si quieren ver algo sobre este tema, desarrollado muy completo,vean la pagina (en frances) de F6BCU. Seguramente les va a resultar verdaderamente interesante.Un saludo.TULLIO


----------



## cx6di (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola a todos, bueno parece que abri la caja de pandora !
No imagine que iba a ver tantas respuestas, para mi el FunCube, es una revolucion en la
tecnologia digital, aunque este fue diseñado para ver TV, a alguien se le ocurrio darle
empleo como receptor de banda ancha y parece que funciona.-
Mi interes principal son los satelites y epecialmete la banda de 430 Mhz, y 1.2 Giga, no he
visto resultados en esas frecuencias.-
gracias por todas las respuestas, un saludo cordial a todos.-
73,CX6DI


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 21, 2013)

cx6di dijo:


> Hola a todos, bueno parece que abri la caja de pandora !
> No imagine que iba a ver tantas respuestas, para mi el FunCube, es una revolucion en la
> tecnologia digital, aunque este fue diseñado para ver TV, a alguien se le ocurrio darle
> empleo como receptor de banda ancha y parece que funciona.-
> ...



Hola caro CX6DI ja que le gusta el satelites yo recomiendo usteds buscar en el Google por : "satelite bolinha" , "UHF Follow On " y "FleetSatcom" tengo certeza que el asunto es demasiado interessante. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cx6di (Jun 22, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro CX6DI ja que le gusta el satelites yo recomiendo usteds buscar en el Google por : "satelite bolinha" , "UHF Follow On " y "FleetSatcom" tengo certeza que el asunto es demasiado interessante.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias Daniel por la informacion, visitare esos sitio y luego te comento.-
Saludos CX6DI.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2013)

Tengo certeza que ficaras desconcertado por piratas brasileños que  utilizan satélites militares de EE.UU. sin autorizaciõn , jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## cx6di (Jun 23, 2013)

si, Daniel, quede sorprendido, aunque no tego recepcion en esas
frecuencias, yo mas bien me referia a los satelite amateur.-
Gracias por los sitio, los vi los tres.-
Saludos, CX6DI-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2013)

Para mi lo mas interesante y sorpreendiente es acessar y ouir una repeditora a 36.000 Km lehos de nosotros ( planeta tierra ) con un transceptor VHF comun en la canalizaciõn correcta y con poca potenzia ( no mas que 10Wattios) se logra hablar en toda las Americas , Africa y Europa ocidental en tiempo real con modulacion analogica (FM angosta).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cx6di (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola Daniel, no sabia que estaban haciendo ese tipo de comunicaciones, es interesante, yo con dos yaguis de 5 elementos,
llegue a escuchar al Oscar 10, hace unos años atras, estando a una
altura de 32,000 kilometros, lastima que no tengo esa frecuencias.-
Gracias por la informacion, muy interesante 1
Saludos, CX6DI.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Arme un conversorsito de frequencia de 250Mhz para 144Mhz con transistor mosfet dual gate e listo , pero
Voi procurar por algo aca e despues te subo.
Hay un sitio chino ( Dealextreme) que vende unos HTs a precios mui acessibles que receben la banda de 250Mhz.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

cx6di dijo:


> Hola Daniel, no sabia que estaban haciendo ese tipo de comunicaciones, es interesante, yo con dos yaguis de 5 elementos,
> llegue a escuchar al Oscar 10, hace unos años atras, estando a una
> altura de 32,000 kilometros, lastima que no tengo esa frecuencias.-
> Gracias por la informacion, muy interesante 1
> Saludos, CX6DI.-



Estraño los satelites amateur son de orbita baja y circular o eliptica , a 32.000 Km o mas lehos tenemos la orbita estacionaria ( cinturion de Clark) donde el  satelite estas fijo en relaciõn a la tierra y yo no creo que hai satelites amateur en tal orbita .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2013)

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda aca estas un conversor de 220Mhz para 144Mhz .
!fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola, hace un par de días recibí un SDR igual que el que esta en la foto que inicia el hilo, estoy atrapado, es una pasada!!!, recibe en todos los modos desde 23Mhz hoy a pesar que las condx en bandas altas fueron muy malas, logré recibir con una antena cachulera en 27Mhz varias estaciones. Increíble lo vacías  que estan las bandas, en vhf prácticamente desierto.
He instalado el soft sdr# porque me comentaron que el que trae en el disco mete problemas, alguno lo probó, pudo ver TV?
Ah! ahora vale U$A 9 con el envío incluido http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-USB-D...ut-/111110776259?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## berlusconi (Ago 18, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Ah! ahora vale U$A 9 con el envío incluido http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-USB-D...ut-/111110776259?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160



podrías comprobar si el chip es precisamente R820T?
en la descripción de la frecuencia es 48.27-863.25 mhz en lugar de 25-1700mhz...


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 18, 2013)

Si es el mismo





salió feucha je je
En las especificaciones dice eso, pero con el HDSDR y con otro soft de Sharp, podes bajar hasta 24 Mhz, ayer mismo estuve escuchando 27 Mhz en banda lateral, para arriba solo he escuchado hasta 860Mhz las señales de los celulares, mas arriba no tengo señales de referencia.
Ahora estoy por hacerle esta reforma para poder escuchar las bandas de HF, solo que es tan chiquito todo que meter el soldador ahí es todo un reto, al menos con mi vista...

*Modificación.
*
Para la recepción de la HF EA1AUS indica en el foro de URE "La pata 1 del RTL2832U, conectada directamente a la antena, nos permite recibir desde 0 a 28.8".

"El modo sólo se activa con un muestreo de 2.048 MS/s y una frecuencia central < 30 MHz. Este modo deshabilita el sintonizador (el pin 1 del Realtek es la entrada En-fase del CAD. El condensador de acoplo puede dejarse en su sitio, pero para mejores resultados debería quitarse".

Pero hay que tener en cuenta que así podemos estropear el Realtek, ya que no hay ninguna protección de por medio, como podemos ver en la imagen siguiente:







Hay una compilación especial de la librería rtlsdr.dll para esta modificación (ya compilada en la carpeta bin). Más información casi al final en:sites.google.com/site/embrtlsdr/


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro, subo algunas capturas de mi receptor USB con el soft SDR, esta vez como un barato analizador de espectro, lo utilicé para calibrar un modulador doble balanceado en 969MHz, se puede apreciar que la rejección de la portadora es mayor a 35 dB en fase como también en la banda lateral superior e inferior, aunque la ventana de este analizador no es muy amplia, sirve para calibrar algunos circuitos de aplicaciones de radioaficionados.
saludos
Americo


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahora estoy experimentando con el PLL-VCO de muy bajo ruido de fase de Daniel Uppström, SM6VFS, aqui una captura de pantalla de la señal en 1274,00MHz, el chip PLL es el ADF4106 y la señal de referencia es de un TCXO de 13MHz, los valores de los registros son: R=1; N= 12 y  A =2, el prescaler=8, por lo que FVCO=(8*12+2)*13=1274MHz, el espectro es tan limpio como una señal proveniente de cristal multiplicado.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola Don Americo8888 tente mirar en tu spectro virtual la rejeición de la frequenzia de referencia de tu PLL en relación a la portadora.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hola Daniel, aqui una captura 13 MHz abajo de la portadora, ya que la frecuencia de referencia es de 13MHz; es decir a 1261MHz, como se observa no hay ningun pico, comparado con otros PLL esta señal es muy limpia, sin embargo debo decir que las señales provenientes de cristales multiplicados son altamente monocromaticas, lineas finas sin falda.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## maxi01 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yo tengo un sdr, pero quiero conectarle una antena exterior ya que la que trae es muy flaca.

El problema es que tengo miedo que algún estático me queme algún componente. ¿Hay alguna forma de poner una protección contra corrientes estáticas?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2014)

maxi01 dijo:


> Yo tengo un sdr, pero quiero conectarle una antena exterior ya que la que trae es muy flaca.
> 
> El problema es que tengo miedo que algún estático me queme algún componente. ¿Hay alguna forma de poner una protección contra corrientes estáticas?


Hola caro maxi01 te recomendo armar dos diodos 1n4148 en anti paralelo en paralelo con la entrada de antena de tu receptor 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola subo una captura de pantalla del dongle como analizador de espectro con el soft RTLSDR Scanner, se aprecia una señal de TV UHF broadcasting en el canal 15 y la otra señal tipo meseta de mi modulador TV Digital ISDBT-b en el canal 17 UHF TV, la pregunta es que amplificador sería bueno para este modulador sin que aparezca los "rebrotes".
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola colegas del foro, subo otra captura del dongle SDR, esta vez escaneando mi transmisor Digital QPSK en 975MHz, si que es toda una joyita este dispositivo y dar un millón de gracias a aquellos desarrolladores de software que hacen posible este tipo de aplicación.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## elektrocom (Oct 7, 2015)

Home /  Investigación y Eventos /  El AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana
El AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana
29 de septiembre 2015
 0.915 DEG ad9361 para hoy y mañana principal
La radio definida por software (SDR) ha recorrido un largo camino en los treinta años desde que fue concebido por primera vez.
Soluciones altamente integradas de hoy han superado los sueños más salvajes de los autores de una tecnología que comenzó como un programa militar para proporcionar una multiprotocolo, amplio espectro única arquitectura de radio. Aunque un SDR era teórico en el momento, la tecnología y se han desarrollado técnicas que lo convierten en una estrategia práctica en la simplificación de hardware, la introducción de nuevas características y el apoyo a múltiples técnicas de modulación. Esto incluye mejoras a los nuevos métodos a medida que se inventaron. SDR de hoy es de bajo costo, altamente integrada y versátil - muy lejos de los diseños discretos engorrosos y costosos del pasado ahora, gracias a los avances que incluyen la capacidad revolucionaria del AD9361 y AD9364 - solo chip Analog Devices 'RF Agile transceptores, SDR también puede hacer que la pretensión de alto rendimiento. Para colmo esto adelante, Analog Devices ha esforzado por hacer la tecnología accesible a los diseñadores con un ecosistema completo de hardware y software, extraído bien documentado, fácil de usar diseños de referencia. Una idea antes de tiempo, SDR tiene una rica historia que se inició en 1970 con el concepto de un receptor digital. Desafíos técnicos considerables han causado que luchan para mantener el impulso en contra de la rápida transformación en los sistemas inalámbricos modernos. El sueño de una radio universal, se hizo una realidad por la Investigación Avanzada de Defensa (DARPA) en los años 90 en un intento de futuras comunicaciones militares a prueba y fomentar la interoperabilidad. Esto culminó en el programa estadounidense de Defensa multimillonario conocido como el Sistema Común de Tactical Radio (JTRS) y una capa de abstracción llamada Comunicaciones Software Architecture (SCA). Este ambicioso proyecto fracasó en última instancia, después de más de una década de investigación y desarrollo, pero dio lugar a grandes pasos hacia adelante en la tecnología subyacente. A pesar de estos avances, SDR no realmente pudo encontrar un punto de apoyo en el ámbito de los consumidores de productos comerciales debido al costo del sistema, el tamaño y el consumo de energía. Seguía siendo una tecnología militar y la infraestructura orientada hasta innovaciones recientes, incluyendo el AD9361 han permitido SDR ser una realidad práctica y asequible.

0915 El ADI AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana secundaria 1
Figura 1: Presentación de la AD9361 Agile transceptor
El punto de inflexión para el uso de DEG en productos de comunicaciones comerciales fue la llegada de los procesadores de bajo coste digitales de señal (DSP) y los avances en analógico y la integración de RF en el proceso CMOS. Estas innovaciones frecuencia intermedia habilitado (IF) y subsistemas de banda base a convertirse digitalizada en sistemas celulares de segunda generación. Digitalización colocado elementos de una arquitectura de radio en la trayectoria de una Ley de Moore. Funcionalidad algorítmica sofisticada como la corrección de errores, esquemas de modulación avanzados, los datos eficientes métodos de codificación y ecualización de canal se introdujeron rápidamente como potencia de procesamiento avanzado. El aumento de la capacidad de procesamiento y las mejoras en la lógica reconfigurable han llevado estos elementos para convertirse en implementaciones suaves capaz de ser actualizado y cambiado. El AD9361 es el compañero perfecto para estas plataformas digitales debido a sus configurabilidad altamente flexible, CMOS convenientes o LVDS interfaz y apoyo demostrado controlador Linux.   De radio adaptativa y la radio cognitiva son los últimos avances en el campo de DEG. Son conceptos similares y necesitan el AD9361 para alcanzar la potencia y la integración requerida. Las radios ajustar dinámicamente la configuración del transceptor de forma de onda, el protocolo, la frecuencia y la creación de redes para hacer el mejor uso del espectro disponible en lugar de ser asignado una banda de frecuencia fija o protocolo de usar. Como dispositivo se mueve alrededor, sus cambios de entorno y la conexión RF responde dinámicamente a esta tratando de hacer un uso óptimo de los mejores servicios disponibles de inmediato. Esto puede ser acomodado por ancho de banda de frecuencia y modulación anchos de banda de la AD9361. Algunas propuestas de radio inteligentes incorporan redes de malla adaptativa, y sin embargo, otros proponen el uso de división de frecuencia ortogonal de acceso múltiple (OFDMA) para utilizar el espectro no utilizado en un enfoque de la agrupación de espectro. La dirección final de la próxima generación todavía se está definiendo, pero cuando la radio cognitiva de banda ancha se convierte aprobó en general, va a revolucionar la comunicación inalámbrica. Independientemente de la dirección final, todas las estrategias posibles comparten los mismos retos asociados con la flexibilidad y el rendimiento que pueden ser satisfechas con el AD9361. A pesar de los avances de procesamiento digital, transceptores todavía necesitan etapas analógicas RF de alto rendimiento para la amplificación frontal final, el filtrado, la generación de frecuencia y conversión descendente. Dificultad en la integración de la funcionalidad de RF con el rendimiento y la flexibilidad suficiente fundamentalmente SDR limitado. Los intentos de integrar los elementos de RF dado lugar a soluciones de compromiso en la sensibilidad, selectividad, linealidad y aislamiento debido a las limitaciones en el desempeño de semiconductores subyacente. Esto llevó a la industria a adoptar la creencia general de que gana en flexibilidad y la integración no se podría obtener sin un sacrificio en rendimiento y funcionalidad. Analog Devices AD9361 cambió el paradigma con el rendimiento que cumple con las especificaciones como 4G LTE. Se proporciona a los diseñadores con reducciones de cambio de juego en el tamaño y el número de componentes sin los compromisos de los diseñadores de rendimiento han llegado a esperar. Es totalmente configurable y escalable - capaz de ser utilizado de forma sincrónica en los sistemas multi-chip para la capacidad extendida. El resultado del alto nivel de flexibilidad y la integración se mejora el tiempo de comercialización y reducir el consumo de energía y el área del tablero. Las aplicaciones objetivo incluyen sistemas P2P Comms, femtocell / picocélula / estaciones base de microcélulas, sistemas de radio de uso general, de banda ancha de radio cognitiva y MIMO. Sus principales características de hardware incluyen: • Dos transceptores totalmente independientes con rutas de señal independientes capaces de ser utilizados en la configuración única 2x2 chip o sincronizarse en 4x4, 8x8 o de los sistemas más grandes para aplicaciones que incluyen formación de haz y MIMO. Cada receptor incorpora hasta 3 diferenciales / 6 entradas asimétricas. El AD9364 Agile Transceiver es una sola versión del transceptor de los AD9361. • Dos osciladores independientes integrados local (LO) que pueden permitir el transceptor para operar en dúplex por división de frecuencia (FDD) o modos dúplex por división de tiempo (TDD). Integrados sintetizadores fraccionales-n que soportan una resolución de sintonización de frecuencia 2,5 Hz. • Rango de frecuencia. (70MHz - 6000MHz). • Software frecuencias de muestreo configurables desde 547kSPS * para 61.44MSPS con el chip de 12 bits ADCs • Integrado AGC, DC compensados ​​corrección y de corrección en cuadratura .. • Excelente figura de ruido del receptor (2 dB @ 800MHz LO). • Excelente nivel de ruido transmisor (-157dBm / Hz) • CMOS y LVDS opciones de interfaz para la interfaz conveniente a la banda base del procesador. * Este número se encuentra actualmente en proceso de revisión Figura 2: Evaluación AD9361 Juntas

















 0915 El AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana Secundaria 2
(a) a bordo Analog Devices AD-FMCOMMS2-EZB

 0915 El ADI AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana Secundaria 3 
(b) tablero de Arrow Electronics HSMC ARRADIO El AD9361 está envuelto en un ecosistema completo para permitir una rápida evaluación del AD9361 y desarrollo de productos de DEG. Esto es realmente una forma revolucionaria para desarrollar sistemas de comunicación, ya que evita la necesidad de un desarrollo inicial de los conductores de un prototipo de hardware y software que trabajan. Esto permite que el equipo de desarrollo para centrarse en las características diferenciadoras del diseño en lugar de la arquitectura subyacente. El SDK tiene soporte de software integral y modelos de simulación. Analog Devices tiene una larga historia en RF y SDR, con un entorno de simulación para el AD9361 basado en MathWorks SimRF caja de herramientas Aunque no es específicamente para el AD9361, Analog Devices tiene muchas referencias técnicas relativas SDR como técnicas para maximizar el rango dinámico en los receptores. Estas referencias discuten cálculos importantes asociados con SDR como figura de ruido ADC (NF) y la relación señal-ruido (SNR) en función de las fluctuaciones de reloj. El AD9361 también es apoyado directamente por un Wiki Analog Devices que contiene todo, desde código fuente del controlador de guías paso a paso para la documentación ejemplos trabajado en las tarjetas de circuitos de evaluación. Desde la perspectiva del software, el AD9361 y características del dispositivo y de los ecosistemas AD9364 incluyen: • Fácil de configurar con comandos de software - No es intimidante para usar. • Completo ecosistema de desarrollo transceptor - Suite incluye aplicación de usuario de Linux, Linux y bare-metal / no-OS dispositivo hardware de los controladores y de referencia está disponible para simplificar el diseño. • El sistema de diseño de referencia de hardware ARRadio de Arrow está disponible. Una tarjeta intermedia HSMC que sea compatible con el Kit de desarrollo SoCKit bajo coste en torno a los Cyclone V SOC dual ARM Cortex-A9s. • El AD-FMCOMMS2 - diseño de referencia de hardware EZB EMC está disponible. Una tarjeta intermedia FMC que es compatible con las tarjetas portadoras basados ​​FMC. • SDK tiene conectores FMC agnóstico para una fácil conexión a cualquier sistema de procesamiento de banda base. • SDK tiene una aplicación de usuario y diseño de referencia que puede generar DDS para los tonos continuos para salidas de prueba, transmitir directamente de los archivos de streaming y salidas del receptor de captura para que aparezca en la pantalla. • Aplicación del osciloscopio de entrada y salida Industrial Linux (IIO). Ver información del receptor en el dominio del tiempo, constelación y FFT espectro. Permite pico de nivel bajo y empuje de los registros dentro del AD9361 debido a su opción de depuración. • Modificación de las características del dispositivo gracias a Linux es por simple de archivos abiertos, leer, escribir, las operaciones de cierre. • Un modelo de Matlab Simulink SimRF validada disponible que representa con precisión el ruido transceptor y no linealidades en diferentes niveles de potencia y frecuencias. Estos pueden ser usados ​​para predecir el rendimiento de diseño y ajustar la configuración en un entorno virtual para la aproximación al hardware real. The MathWorks Instrument Control Toolbox ™ puede automatizar medidas de RF, la conexión a analizadores de espectro y generadores de señal para probar el dispositivo utilizando el hardware de referencia.











 0915 El ADI AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana Secundaria 4
Figura 3: AD-FMCOMMS2 y ARRadio Sistemas de Evaluación
El camino AD9361 SDR Señal

Secciones receptor dual convierten las señales de RF en datos digitales antes de ser pasado al procesador de banda base (BBP). Dos canales independientes permiten la entrada múltiple, salida múltiple (MIMO) sistemas mientras comparten un sintetizador de frecuencia común. Tres entradas se pueden multiplexar por el receptor, lo que permite el AD9361 para su uso en sistemas de diversidad de recepción donde se requiere más de una antena. Las entradas del receptor de conversión de datos directos de la antena y la pasa a la Amplificador de bajo ruido (LNA). Esto es seguido por amplificadores emparejados en cuadratura y elementos del mezclador. Pasabanda filtra las señales de forma y eliminar espectro de RF como aliasing es diezmada a la banda base. Si se requiere la amplificación o la selectividad adicional, LNA o filtrado externa se pueden incorporar antes de la dispositivo. Control automático de ganancia (AGC) puede ajustar los niveles de señal de forma automática o por control de BBP. Recibido intensidad de la señal de indicación (RSSI), DC offset seguimiento y circuitos necesarios para la auto-calibración también se incorporan. Frecuencias de muestreo de los 12 bits ADC se pueden ajustar. Las señales digitalizadas son capaces de ser diezmado aún más por una serie de filtros y un filtro FIR 128 del grifo. Los transmisores de conversión directa duales reciben datos digitales de la BBP donde se interpola a través de un 128-tap filtro FIR programable y una serie de filtros de interpolación. Un DAC de 12 bits con una tasa de muestreo ajustable convierte la señal digital a analógica. Los canales de cuadratura resultantes se reconvierten a RF por mezcladores. Las señales en cuadratura se combinan y se pasaron a través de filtros de paso de banda para dar forma. La señal de RF se envía al amplificador de salida para la transmisión. Cada canal tiene atenuadores ajustables, en tiempo real auto-calibración y un monitor de potencia Tx
Radio Cognitiva - SDR Militar de hoy y del futuro

Los soldados utilizan actualmente radios JTSR DEG como el AN / PRC-154 fusilero de Thales.
 0915 El ADI AD9361 SDR para hoy y mañana Secundaria 5 
Estas son las radios inteligentes con la capacidad de auto-forma y auto-sanar hoc, redes de anuncios de voz y datos simultáneos y tienen la capacidad definida por software para la capacidad de actualización y la interoperabilidad. También pueden actuar como repetidores para otras radios. Radios militares DEG pueden adaptarse a una amplia variedad de protocolos e interoperar entre organizaciones militares y civiles. En el futuro, la capacidad SDR permitirá las comunicaciones militares de adaptarse dinámicamente a los ambientes espectrales congestionadas y atascado y entregar las mejoras en la eficiencia y el ancho de banda mediante la utilización de la mejor conexión disponible - radio cognitiva. La mejor conexión podría estar utilizando un espectro actualmente no se utiliza - una condición que cambia dinámicamente. Al igual que con las redes de telefonía móvil y sistemas de radio trunking banda estrecha, defensa civil y autoridades gubernamentales pueden bloquear a los usuarios del sistema para garantizar el servicio. Esto es fundamental en tiempos de emergencia de protección civil. Radios cognitivas militares no sólo puede utilizar de forma pasiva espectro - pueden capturar agresivamente espectro cuando sea necesario. La forma en que una radio cognitiva va a interactuar con su entorno espectral se denomina etiqueta. SDR es visto como ofreciendo una considerable ventaja en conocimiento de la situación mediante la optimización de la conectividad de banda ancha. Otra área importante de los militares ve SDR propicio es la actualización y modernización. Ser capaz de actualizar las radios con los últimos avances en la codificación, cuentan con conjuntos y bases de datos permite que el sistema sea capaz de adaptarse a las nuevas necesidades y capacidades. Esto también debería dar lugar a la extensión de la vida útil del sistema de radio. El ejército ve radio cognitiva como una extensión de su proceso llamado el OODA Loop - observar, orientar, decidir y actuar. Ellos son una parte integral de este proceso El ejército está en tendencia hacia el concepto de un teléfono celular táctica como las características asociadas con la moderna conectividad de red inalámbrica se vuelven cada vez más importante para la comunicación en el frente de batalla. Al igual que con todos los equipos de infantería hay una presión considerable en la reducción de peso y tamaño al tiempo que aumenta la vida de la batería, impulsando la necesidad de mayores niveles de integración. Estas necesidades pueden ser satisfechas por los transceptores de DEG en función del AD9361. Este futuro móvil táctico requerirá capacidad de radio cognitiva - incluso puede ser necesario para ser una radio inteligente con máquina incorporada aprendizaje para optimizar dinámicamente el rendimiento. Al igual que con la electrónica de consumo, los soldados también necesitan ser habilitado con una variedad de dispositivos conectados, como tabletas, ordenadores portátiles y cámaras. Vehículos inteligentes, aeronaves y sistemas autónomos como drones y robótica - incluso exoesqueletos algún día requerir cognitiva (y por tanto SDR) capacidad de radio para interoperar y de red en el frente de batalla. Se están realizando investigaciones para permitir radios SDR militares con la capacidad de realizar las contramedidas electrónicas tales como atascos. Ellos también están estudiando la adición de enlaces de control para la robótica y los datos del sensor de monitoreo. Antecedentes monitoreo del sensor a través de redes de radio cognitiva puede proporcionar datos sobre el terreno dinámicos para químicos, biológicos o incluso los niveles de radiación y proporcionar una mejor imagen total del campo de batalla.



Conclusión

SDR sigue evolucionando rápidamente a medida que la necesidad de dispositivos más inteligentes que un mejor uso limitado y congestionados aumenta espectro. El AD9361 y su menor coste único transceptor primo, el AD9364, están perfectamente posicionados para satisfacer las necesidades de la generación actual y la siguiente de DEG. El AD9361 es un dispositivo que permite excelente para sistemas de radio cognitiva. Su alto nivel de integración y flexibilidad ayuda permiten reducciones en el componente recuento, el tamaño y el consumo de energía. El desarrollo nunca ha sido más fácil para los productos de transceptores con un amplio y fácil de usar kit de desarrollo y bien documentados diseños de referencia. Diseños de referencia de hardware están disponibles que son compatibles tanto con Xilinx y Altera FPGA SOC Kits de desarrollo. Esto proporciona un camino rápido desarrollo tanto para RF y BBP basada en SOC FPGA basada low cost equipados con doble procesador ARM Cortex A9. Controladores Linux probadas completan la suite de diseño y simplifican el proceso de desarrollo de software.


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 29, 2016)

hla , americo probaste alguno de estos otros software de analizador de espectro, http://rfexplorer.com/touchstone/ ,  en su version gratis , tiene 300 mhz de ancho de banda o el panorama que tiene mas ancho de banda  http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-tuto...ntenna-vswr-with-an-rtl-sdr-and-noise-source/, aca hay un buen articulo, yo no puedo ponerme a hacer aa ver si puedo hacer funcionar ningun soft, en windows , se regquiere mucho conocimiento y tiempo para hacerlos andar, avisame, si hay alguo facil para poder usarlo.



aca me parece que hay una descarga directa  para usar un analizador de espectro , pero en windows 64 ,https://github.com/pavels/spektrum/releases



https://sourceforge.net/projects/guiforrtlpower/



https://sourceforge.net/projects/guiforrtlpower/ , este tiene lindo ancho de banda en el barrido , pero hay que renegar un rato para hacerlo andar, todavia no lo puedo hacer andar


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hola, aún no los he probado, pero se ven interesantes!!!, gracias por la información.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 30, 2016)

esrta es la vesion mas nueva del Panorama, que barre de 100 khx a 1,7 giga en un solo bariido, es la mejor que encontrte



http://www.rtl-sdr.com/new-rtl-sdr-panoramic-spectrum-analyzer/?PageSpeed=noscript


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 1, 2017)

Poniendo un conversor pueden escuchar más abajo de los 27 mhz,  si buscan Converter Hf CB o algo por el estilo hay varios esquemas.
Saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 1, 2017)

tambien se puedew recibir debajo de los 24 mhz haciendo una union con un cable , y agregando unos diodos para protejer al receptor



es este usando un cable , en unn post anterior esta ,



tambien se puede hacer usando un balum a la entrada con un filtro pasa bajo sintonizado , este es mejor, se puede poner proteccion con diodos , para no quemar el receptor por descargas electricas o estaticas


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 17, 2018)

Como dije hace unos dias en otro hilo, pedi por Ebay un receptor de estos y me llego ayer.
Desde que lo recibi ando impaciente por ver "cosas", pero hasta ahora solo he podido comprobar que funciona con su propio software de TDT.
He descargado el SDR#, tanto para linux como para Windows y ninguno de los dos consigo que funcione. La version Linux, simplemente no anda, no da error pero no arranca. Por su parte el de Windows, lo he probado en XP y me da el error de "...exe no es una aplicacion WIN 32 valida".
Lo he descargado varias veces y siempre igual.
Ahora acabo de bajar algunos de los analizadores de espectro que indicaron en este hilo y voy a probarlos. Pero me gustaria tambien probar algun software que me permita recibir emisiones en distintas bandas. Si alguien me echa una mano lo agradezco.
La proxima adquisicion sera una antena discono de banda ancha, para las futuras pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 17, 2018)

Hola Indalecio13. Podías haberme preguntado en el otro hilo.

Puedes sintonizar incluso 500khz. Yo he captado hasta una señal de 25 khz, como se puede ver en mi hilo (al que te has referido)

En cuanto a la instalación del SDR#, si puedes leer en inglês, tienes unas instrucciones muy detalladas aquí.

Cuesta un poco, pero se consigue. Estoy seguro de que te encantará.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 17, 2018)

trifoncar dijo:


> Hola Indalecio13. Podías haberme preguntado en el otro hilo.
> 
> Puedes sintonizar incluso 500khz. Yo he captado hasta una señal de 25 khz, como se puede ver en mi hilo (al que te has referido)
> 
> ...



Gracias Trifoncar, la verdad es que estoy bastante desmoralizado. He probado todo lo que encuentro por ahi y no hay manera de que funcione ni una sola aplicacion. Todas necesitan un sinfin de "accesorios" o dependencias.
No entiendo que eso sea asi, precisamente porque los principales usuarios se supone que son los radioaficionados y la mayoria de ellos, no son expertos informaticos, como tampoco lo soy yo.
El problema del SDR#, es que han cambiado la pagina y el modo de instalarlo y hasta ahora no he conseguido hacerlo andar. Para colmo lo poco que hay en español es de hace años, cuando habia un instalador en archivo .bat
Acabo de ver en el enlace que pusiste, que SDR# es incompatible con XP y Vista. En cambio vi ayer en la web de un radioaficionado que funcionaba perfectamente en XP.
En fin seguire investigando.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 18, 2018)

Hola Indalecio13,

Además de SDR# hay otras aplicaciones que puedes utilizar con el mismo fin. No sé si lo has intentado ya con
HDSDR, o con SDR-RADIO. He leído en el enlace que te envié que funcionan con Windows XP.

Creo que en todos los casos tienes que utilizar el fichero Zadig.rar pra instalar los drivers. A mí me costó bastante lograr que funcionase porque al poner el dispositivo en la ranura usb siempre me lo detectaba como si fuese una tableta.

Aunque SDR# está considerada la méjor aplicación, en esta web tienes otras muchas aplicaciones que podrían servirte, aunque no sé cuales de ellas funcionan sobre XP. La falta de dominio del idioma inglés y windows XP siempre van a ser un obstáculo.

En cuanto a las otras dos aplicaciones que viste en mi hilo, funcionan de forma diferente. En realidad son escáneres de frecuencia y con ellas no podrás sintonizar frecuencias determinadas.

Espero que sigas teniéndonos al tanto de tus avances.

Un saludo


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 18, 2018)

Bueno, al fin algo de optimismo. Parece que el ordenador donde estaba probando tiene algun problema, ya que no hay modo de que funcione nada de este tema alli.
Me decidi a probar en mi ordenador principal, el cual no quiero enredar mucho, pero al menos el SDR# lo puse en marcha y ando echando un vistazo en general.
Veo que el receptor es bastante duro de oido y como ademas no tengo antenas adecuadas, pues lo resultados son mediocres.
De todos modos ya tengo juguete nuevo para una temporadita.
Gracias por el interes y la ayuda, seguire investigando y os tendre al tanto.

Explorando las distintas bandas, he observado que a partir de 750 MHz aproximadamente, deja de recibir o al menos esa impresion me da, ya que el ruido de fondo se queda totalmente uniforme, al igual que las señales que se ven en el analizador de espectros, que casi desaparecen. A raiz de eso me decidi a abrir el aparatejo y me lleve una no agradable sorpresa, en lugar del R820T, que era lo que decia la publicidad, este lleva el FC0012.
El FC0012 solo cubre el rango entre 22 MHz y 948 MHz. Al menos si que lleva el RTL2832U. 

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 18, 2018)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Veo que el receptor es bastante duro de oido y como ademas no tengo antenas adecuadas, pues lo resultados son mediocres.



Echa un vistazo al punto 14 de *este enlace* , quizá se trate de ese problema.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Trifoncar te explico la situacion general a ver si me puedes ayudar.
Empece las primeras pruebas en un ordenador que tengo para ello. Es un AMD Semprom a 3 GHz, con 2 GB de RAM y Windows XP y tambien Linux Mint 17.3. Nunca obtuve resultados, ni en win ni en linux.
En vista de lo anterior, pase a realizar las pruebas en mi ordenador principal. Es un I5 con 8 GB de RAM, Windows 8 y Linux Mint 17.3. En este ordenador, de momento solo he realizado pruebas con Windows 8 y como ya dije, consegui que al menos el programa SDR#, medio funcione. Digo medio funcione porque inicia, parece sintonizar las frecuencias y se escucha la FM, solo la FM.
Cuando intento cambiar algo en las configuraciones, me sale el tipico cuadro de win de excepcion no controlada, con las opciones de continuar y salir. Si salgo y vuelvo a iniciar el SDR#, los cambios pretendidos no se han guardado. Si elijo continuar, el SDR#, sigue igual que estaba. Por tanto no puedo configurar nada, salvo elegir el SDR_USB.
Como dije antes, no soy experto informatico, pero me defiendo bien en general, pero esto del SDR me esta agotando la paciencia.
¿Conoces alguna pagina donde se explique con detalle los pasos a seguir para poner en marcha el SDR y que funcione, preferiblemente en español?.
¿Sabes si alguna de las otras aplicaciones funciona mejor o sin problemas?.
Bueno cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 19, 2018)

Hola Indalecio13

¿Puedes mostrar en una imagen el menú que te aparece al pulsar sobre el icono de configuración? (al pulsar sobre el icono que tiene la imagen de un engranage)


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Aqui las adjunto, la que pedias y otra del error que da windows. Ese error lo da cuando hago cualquier cosa con el SDR#, incluso para salir del programa.
Como puedes ver la ganancia esta al minimo, pero no puedo cambiarla, ni siquiera elegir CAG, ya que sale el mencionado error y no sirve de nada.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 20, 2018)

Indalecio13, has tenido mala suerte en la compra, pero podrás disfrutar el entorno 22 a unos 948.6 Mhz.

En la página oficial de rtl-sdr que te indiqué, venden el el dispositivo con R820T/2 de Rafael Micro que funciona desde 24 a 1.766 MHz. Yo tengo éste último, aunque también me compré el Terratec E4000, que cubre desde 52 a 2.200 MHz.

Según deduzco, puedes escuchar FM y supongo que puedes cambiar de emisoras variando la frecuencia. Veo que la ganancia la tienes a 0, pero por lo que dices.. creo que no puedes subir la ganancia ¿no?

He encontrado un *video* explicativo en español en Youtube, aunque hay unos cuantos más. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 20, 2018)

Creo que de ahi vienen todos los problemas, los vendedores de Ebay ofertan unos productos y envian otros distintos. En la publicidad decia que llevaba el chipset RTL2832U y R820T, pero en lugar de eso lleva el FC0012.
Hace tiempo que deje de comprar en Ebay, precisamente por eso y los exagerados tiempos de entrega, pero hice una excepcion y ya ves el resultado.
Voy a comprar uno que lleva el R820T2, oscilador TXCO, caja metalica y conector SMA. Eso si, en una tienda española, asi al menos tendre a quien cantarle las cuarenta en caso de incumplimiento.
Por otro lado he visto que varios programas son incompatibles con el FC0012, como por ejemplo el GQRX. Lo instale en el ordenador y tambien en la Raspberry Pi y aunque la aplicacion funciona aparentemente bien, no recibe nada. Al realizar el test con el comando <rtl_test -t>, el resultado es que el sintonizador detectado no es compatible.
En fin, a esperar que llegue el nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 20, 2018)

Ese es uno de los que tengo.

A ver si tienes suerte!

Ya contarás ...


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 20, 2018)

Ya que estas en tren de pruebas realiza lo siguiente.

Saca de "Archivos de Programa" la instalación del SDR.

Crea una carpeta en la raiz del "C" u otra partición si tienes e instala en ese lugar el software.

Me paso algo parecido en una PC y era por los permisos para trabajar en dicha carpeta.

Lo saque a la raiz de "C" y santo remedio, empezo a funcionar perfectamente. 

Eso si tengo en todas mis PC instalado la versión de 32bit de Win por problemas de compatibilidad con los software de gestión de las distintas marcas de equipos comerciales.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricbevi tienes razon en lo de la ruta de instalacion, la cambie a la raiz de C y se soluciono el tema de los errores.
Por otro lado no se si sera casualidad o que quizas haya una actualizacion del SDR#, pero el aspecto y funcionamiento ha mejorado mucho. Ahora segun voy recorriendo las distintas bandas, estas se indican por su nombre justo en la parte baja del analizador de espectros y se selecciona el tipo de modulacion tipico de cada banda automaticamente.
Aunque sigo sin escuchar nada, salvo la FM. A ver si a mediados del proximo mes pido el nuevo RTL-SDR que indique antes y una antena discono. me esta entusiasmando el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 20, 2018)

Echa un vistazo al punto 14 de este enlace , quizá se trate de ese problema.


trifoncar dijo:


> Echa un vistazo al punto 14 de *este enlace* , quizá se trate de ese problema.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 21, 2018)

trifoncar dijo:


> Echa un vistazo al punto 14 de este enlace , quizá se trate de ese problema.



Eso ya lo he probado todo y apenas hay diferencia en los distintos ajustes. Curiosamente al poner una ganancia de 4 dB, se aprecia una ligerisima mejoria en la señal, pero al poner cualquier otro valor, mayor o menor de 4 dB, vuelve a bajar.
Yo estoy casi seguro que es el FC0012, que esta mas sordo que una tapia. Por otro lado le he echado un vistazo a la plaquita y en la entrada de antena tiene un filtro pasabajos, aunque no se su frecuencia, ya que los componentes son SMD pequeñisimos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 21, 2018)

La ganancia se la ajustas en la configuración del dispositivo en si como te indico Trifoncar.

También puede ser que se este saturando debido a la presencia de señales de RF en el ambiente. Yo lo tenia en el AGC automático y 19dB.

También tuve que corregir la frecuencia en 80 partes como se aprecia en la imagen que subi por que estaba desplazado las indicaciones cuando ponía cualquier frecuencia.

Use un VHF emitiendo con frecuencia medida/conocida con instrumental y fui corrigiendo hasta que coincidan con las de las indicaciones en pantalla.


De todas formas son "duros" y mas si solo lo trabajas con la antena que vienen.

Ya vas a ir descubriendo de a poco las aplicaciones que hay para el SDR y agregándolas en el archivo "Plugins.xml" y podrás realizar un montón de experimentos.

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Poco a poco veo que la impaciencia no es compatible con este tema. El intentar cazar comunicaciones de radio al vuelo es mas que dificil. Una opcion mas correcta es intentar recibir algo en frecuencias concretas y conocidas y es justo lo que estoy haciendo ahora.
He conseguido recibir un enlace de la Estacion Espacial Internacional en 145.800.000 Hz. Aunque con señal muy baja y aparentemente sin contenido de modulacion. Tambien un emisor intermitente en 164.565.000 Hz, que emite AFSK, pero que aun no he podido decodificar.
Desgraciadamente tambien he confirmado que el FC0012, deja bastante que desear por sus limitaciones, tanto en cobertura de frecuencias, sensibilidad, como en prestaciones en general.
Sigo jugando.


----------



## trifoncar (Jun 22, 2018)

Parece que poco a poco va saliendo hacia adelante el asunto.

Iba a preguntarte que si habías probado la franja 500 Khz - 24 MHz , y poco después me he dado cuenta de que el "dongle" que tienes no es el que estás pendiente de recibir...


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 22, 2018)

trifoncar dijo:


> Parece que poco a poco va saliendo hacia adelante el asunto.
> 
> Iba a preguntarte que si habías probado la franja 500 Khz - 24 MHz , y poco después me he dado cuenta de que el "dongle" que tienes no es el que estás pendiente de recibir...



Si, hasta mediados de Julio no lo tendre, aunque tal como encuentro el resto de bandas, creo que poco se escuchara por la zona de HF.
Yo soy radioaficionado, aunque hace muchos años que deje la radio, solo a veces me he puesto a escuchar distintas bandas. Desde hace unos años se unen las circunstancias que estan dejando desiertas practicamente todas las bandas. por un lado el avance de internet, que ha quitado adeptos a la radio, por otro la proliferacion de los moviles y el abaratamiento de las tarifas, tambien han restado usuarios profesionales de la radio y finalmente la enorme caida en las condiciones de propagacion en las distintas bandas.
Por eso al principio me confundio bastante el no recibir nada y lo achaque sin pensarlo mucho a mi SDR, pero realmente lo que ocurre es que hay muy poco que recibir.
Hoy he conseguido recibir algunas comunicaciones en fonia y muchas en distintos tipos de modulacion de datos. En mis tiempos de radioaficionado lo raro era justo lo contrario, o sea encontrar alguna frecuencia libre. La banda de CB estaba absolutamente saturada, ahora esta desierta. La de 144/146 MHz,  o dos metros igual y las comerciales poco mas o menos tambien.
Ahora estoy probando con una antena de automovil para la banda de 2 metros que tenia aun por ahi guardada. La puse en el balcon y la diferencia es abismal respecto a la que trae el cacharrito.
El siguiente paso, ya cuando tenga el nuevo y la antena discono, sera intentar recibir los distintos satelites, meteorologicos, de comunicaciones, etc. Mientras voy a ir estudiando la forma de recibir los distintos tipos de datos transmitidos por radio.

Saludos.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hola de nuevo, sigo probando cosas.
He descubierto entre las frecuencias de 171 y 172 MHz. una buena cantidad de emisores que emiten datos digitales en distintos formatos. He estado leyendo para intentar decodificarlas, pero no me queda muy claro el tema.
¿Alguien lo ha hecho?. Agradeceria una ayudita al respecto, software utilizado, configuracion, etc.
Tengo instalado el plugin del SDR# DDS+, pero no me aclaro con su uso, sobretodo con el tema de enlazar este software con las tarjetas de sonido y como obtener una salida de datos decodificados en pantalla, o sea como ver en pantalla los mensajes que emiten esas emisoras.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 25, 2018)

Primero debes "detectar cual modo es" para luego ver de que forma se decodifica.

Hay software multi-modo para radio-aficionados pero no cubren todos los modos existente.

Revisa aquí que hay una base de dato de alguno de ellos con ejemplos de como se escuchan. 

Para el uso comercial a veces no son 100% compatibles dichos decodificadores.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 25, 2018)

Gracias Ricbevi, he identificado varios de los modos y otros estoy en duda. Tendre que escucharlo mas detenidamente y estudiar la forma de decodificarlos.
los que he identificado con algunas de las transmisiones podrian ser APRS, PACKET, G-TOR y KG-STV. Podria tratarse de enlaces descendentes de algun satelite meteorologico, en el caso del KG-STV y el resto ni idea. Lo que me llama la atencion es que hay muchos emisores en un tramo muy pequeño de frecuencias. Unos emiten continuo, los que se parecen a KG-STV y otros a rafagas, los que se parecen al resto de modos.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 25, 2018)

La información de los los satélites meteorológicos los tienes en varios lados. En la pagina de la EA1URO

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jun 27, 2018)

No consigo decodificar nada. Estoy probando con los programas SoundModem y DSD+, en los distintos modos y velocidades y nada.
Solo he conseguido que en una de las emisoras, el SoundModem me de el mensaje: <<NON-AX25 frame Len=33> [18:38:29R>. Ello me lleva a pensar que al menos la velocidad es correcta, en este caso 1200 Baudios, solo que no identifica la cabecera como mensaje del protocolo AX25.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 27, 2018)

Para radio-aficionados era de esta forma: en HF se usa 300bps en VHF 1200bps y puede 2400bps y en UHF puede llegar hasta los 9600bps pero no era lo normal, generalmente solo era para satélites.

Cuando uno se mete "en esa", lo lógico es probar en las emisiones conocidas del lugar en que se este y "tomarle la mano" al conjunto RX/Software.

Hace bastante que no hago digitales pero usaba el WxSat para los meteorológicos y el MixW para los otros modos(SSTV, PSK31, Paket en modo terminal, CW para emisión, etc. ) Para Paket tenia un BBS F6FBB(hace muchos años).

Todo esto hablando de amateur, para uso profesional cada cual hace lo que le place( o deja el medio) en cuanto a velocidad, protocolos, etc.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Ayer rebuscando entre las cosas que tengo almacenadas de cuando tenia el taller, me encontre una antena discono de Televes, la 6590, sin estrenar y que ni sabia que la tenia. La he montado en mi azotea y ahora recibo muchisimas mas emisoras. Acabo de estar escuchando un QSO en 27, en modo USB y tambien recibo muchas otras cosas en las bandas de VHF. Las de UHF aun no las he probado con esta antena.
Ahora veo que este SDR no es tan malo, salvo porque tiene menos cobertura de bandas y es incompatible con algunas opciones. En unos dias pedire el nuevo a ver que tal.
Sigo entretenido con mi juguete nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Acabo de captar una foto enviada por la Estacion Espacial Internacional, al sobrevolar España. Me quede despierto precisamente esperando esa pasada y aunque la calidad de la imagen no es buena, aun me falta afinar los ajustes del programa MMSSTV, ha merecido la pena.
Es lo primero que consigo con transmisiones digitales. Ahora a ver si consigo recibir las transmisiones digitales de los radioaficionados y los satelites meteorologicos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 8, 2018)

Seguramente podrás.

Es el tema con ese tipo de emisiones, pasan cuando toca no cuando a uno le gustaría.

El problema con las cosas en movimiento relativo es el Dopper sobre la frecuencia de emisor/recepción que para hacer un trabajo profesional y tener calidad, se debe usar un sistema de tracking de frecuencia y en seguimiento del objeto móvil con la antena.

Se puede subsanar un poco degradando la calidad, aumentando el ancho de banda de la recepción pero se corre el riesgo de introducir o sumar el ruido/interferencias.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hoy recibi el nuevo RTL-SDR, es el de la foto que adjunto al final.
Las diferencias con el anterior, no son importantes, salvo en lo que se refiere a la cobertura de frecuencias y a la estabilidad del oscilador.
Este trabaja desde 500 KHz hasta 1766 MHz. En la parte de HF solo puedo recibir las emisoras que quedan en la OM comercial, ya que tengo una de ellas, (RNE), a solo dos kilometros de mi casa y me satura completamente el receptor. Por otro lado en las bandas altas de UHF, a partir de 470 MHz, sigo sin recibir nada de nada.
Una cosa que me ha llamado la atencion, es que se calienta mucho, la carcasa de aluminio que lleva andara por los 50 ºC, o mas. ¿Alguno de los que lo tengais me podeis decir si eso es normal?.
Ahora que este llega a los 1,7 GHz, empezare a investigar mas detenidamente esas bandas y ver si se puede recibir algo en ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 12, 2018)

No te preocupes, es normal. Hay una almohadilla metálica en su interior que transmite el calor a la carcasa metálica para refrigerar, y por eso se calienta.
Además, en estas fechas se calentará un poco más.


----------



## smoke (Jul 12, 2018)

Tengo la versión anterior que inicia desde 25MHz, y he notado que calienta mas cuando se usa en frecuencias altas, mayores a 1GHz. Saludos.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 12, 2018)

smoke dijo:


> Tengo la versión anterior que inicia desde 25MHz, y he notado que calienta mas cuando se usa en frecuencias altas, mayores a 1GHz. Saludos.



Aunque sea la version anterior, prueba si va bien en HF. Para ello con el SDR# abierto, pero detenido, pincha en la rueda de configuracion y cambia el parametro "Sampling Mode" a "Direct Sampling (Q branch). Despues le das a play y pruebas en la banda de OM y las ondas cortas. En teoria deberia funcionar ya que es el mismo sintonizador. Para volver al modo normal, deberas cambiar de nuevo el "Sampling Mode" a "Quadrature Sampling".

Saludos.

P.D.: Por cierto dime si tu recibes algo en la parte alta, a partir de 900 MHz, ya que yo no recibo nada.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 12, 2018)

Las emisiones en esas frecuencias están digital izadas seguramente por lo que escuchar, dudo que escuches. Antes se podía escuchar los teléfonos celulares antiguos que no estaban digitalizados.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 12, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Las emisiones en esas frecuencias están digital izadas seguramente por lo que escuchar, dudo que escuches. Antes se podía escuchar los teléfonos celulares antiguos que no estaban digitalizados.
> 
> Ric.



Ya, pero en otras bandas recibo las emisiones digitales, aunque no las "entienda", pero en las frecuencias altas es que no recibo absolutamente nada.
Por cierto esta tarde hay buena propagacion en la banda de CB. Estoy escuchando varias estaciones de distintas zonas de España y Portugal.

P.D.: Uno de los interlocutores de una conversacion que estaba escuchando es de San Sebastian, en el norte de España. Yo estoy en el sur y nunca habia escuchado esa zona en CB.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 12, 2018)

Si el cable que va a la antena es largo, dudo que recibas algo debido a las perdidas que introduce el mismo a esas frecuencias. Hay que ver el por que no recibes y hay que empezar desde la antena hacia abajo.

Ric.

BC hace años que no escucho algo, años ha era un murmullo/rumor permanente sobre todo en los canales estándar 26.965 a 27.405KHz


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 12, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si el cable que va a la antena es largo, dudo que recibas algo debido a las perdidas que introduce el mismo a esas frecuencias. Hay que ver el por que no recibes y hay que empezar desde la antena hacia abajo.
> 
> Ric.
> 
> BC hace años que no escucho algo, años ha era un murmullo/rumor permanente sobre todo en los canales estándar 26.965 a 27.405KHz



La antena es una discono de 30 a 1700 MHz, con 20 metros de cable RG8U y un latiguillo final de RG59U. Con esa estoy recibiendo en CB practicamente toda España, parte de Portugal y sur de Francia, en este momento.
Efectivamente hace mas de 10 años que no escuchaba esta banda tan "poblada". Hoy parece ser un dia especial de propagacion ionosferica. Lo extraño es que no se escuche nada de America del Sur, sobretodo Brasil.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 12, 2018)

20 metros de RG-8 tiene unas perdidas de unos 5dB o 6dB a 1GHz que se suma a las pedidas propias de los conectores medio, etc. por lo que la señales que quieras recibir tendrán que llegar con mucha intensidad por que no lograran alcanzar el receptor.

Por otro lado habria que ver que sensibilidad tiene ese receptor a esa frecuencia.

Mi poca experiencia en el campo de SHF me dice que cuando la longitud del cable es igual o mayor a 5 metros las cosas ya se complican de sobremanera.

Ric.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Pues lo unico que se me ocurre para superar eso, es un LNA con filtro pasa altos en la propia antena. Pero junto a el, deberia diseñar un sistema de conmutacion, para dejarlo en bypass cuando quiera recibir el resto de frecuencias. Vivo en un bajo de un edificio de tres plantas, asi que me es imposible acortar el cable de bajada, al menos  en mas de 5 metros y eso seguiria siendo insuficiente.
Respecto a la sensibilidad del receptor, mirare a ver si encuentro datos del R820T2. Del 820T2 no encuentro datos, del 820T parece que la sensibilidad es bastante buena, en torno a -90 dBm.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 13, 2018)

smoke dijo:


> Tengo la versión anterior que inicia desde 25MHz, y he notado que calienta mas cuando se usa en frecuencias altas, mayores a 1GHz. Saludos.



Sí, efectivamente ese era uno de los problemas que tenía la versión anterior. Yo también lo pude comprobar, porque también tengo esa versión del "dongle".

Por si dominas el inglés, (aunque de cualquier forma puedes utilizar un traductor de la web). te dejo un enlace donde hablan de ello.

Hace unos años hicieron una encuesta en la página oficial de SDR-RTL para saber que mejoras, entre unas cuantas que ofrecian como posibilidad, deseaban los usuarios de dichos "dongles". Una de ellas era la de utilizar un enfriador o refrigerador metálico, ya que todo el mundo era consciente del problema de sobrecalentamiento que tenía el dispositivo.

Un saludo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 13, 2018



Indalecio13 dijo:


> Aunque sea la version anterior, prueba si va bien en HF. Para ello con el SDR# abierto, pero detenido, pincha en la rueda de configuracion y cambia el parametro "Sampling Mode" a "Direct Sampling (Q branch). Despues le das a play y pruebas en la banda de OM y las ondas cortas. En teoria deberia funcionar ya que es el mismo sintonizador. Para volver al modo normal, deberas cambiar de nuevo el "Sampling Mode" a "Quadrature Sampling".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Para efectuar el cambio del espectro 500 KHz - 24 MHz al de 24 MHz - 1.700 MHz o viceversa se accede vía software, como te ha indicado Indalecio


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 18, 2020)

Es complicado recibir frecuencias de onda media y onda corta, incluso 27 mhz.  Me he dado cuenta que relacionar el PC con el RTL SDR, si hay mucha interferencia de las fuentes de alimentación o del propioPC, No es posible recibir nada de nada.

Estos aparatos no son nada sensibles y frustran bastante. Lo que me ha servido es para calibrar trasnmisores y pequeñas emisoras de fm, microfonos inhalambricos y demás.

Un salduo.


----------



## jol45 (Ene 31, 2021)

Hola,  quiero comprar un receptor  SDR  con RTL2832 + R820T2 para escuchar las bandas de HF, que me recomiendan Uds.  Para escuchar las bandas HF.     
        Gracias


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 31, 2021)

Este me va muy bien para vhf, para HF se hace una pequeña modificación que vale la pena intentar, hace años lo hice buscando un poco de info, hay que tener pulso para soldar cablecitos.
Pero sale todo muy barato, menos de 20 dólares.
Lo que recuerdo es que tuve que hacer un filtro pasa bajos porque tengo una emisora FM de 1kw a 3 calles de mi casa por lo que tenia mucha interferencia.


CLP 11,881 26%OFF | Mini ISDB-T negro de alta calidad para TV Digital, receptor de grabación de vídeo, TV USB, Control remoto, antena Extra potente https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOgyd89

Por lo mismo (interferencias) compré otro tipo que venia preparado para vhf y hf con distintos conectores



CLP 18,147 10%OFF | Receptor de Radio Ham rtldr, 100KHz-1,7 GHz, banda completa UV HF RTL-SDR, sintonizador USB, dongle USB, RTL2832u, R820t2, RTL, SDR https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0En52p

Peeero es igual de malito que el anterior, la recepción era baja en hf, tal vez mi antena no era la mejor, pero estaba bien ajustada. También probé con un filtro pasa bajos de lo que hay mucha información y circuitos, pero no me gustó mucho... poco hacia eliminando interferencias de las FM. 
Concluyendo... no me gustó nada de lo que compré y pruebas no hice pocas... 
Lo mejor que pudo pasar es que me hice mi propio equipp receptor de hf... 








Ese me ha dado mejor resultado que los rds.

Espero te haya dado alguna idea de lo que buscas y tengas en cuenta que por poco dinero no es mucho lo que se puede esperar.

Saludos


----------



## jol45 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hola.   Quiero agradecer a  jogyweb    su completa respuesta y  me ha dado una completa informacion , por tanto buscare u receptor de HF  que me sera mas util.
             Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2021)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola.   Quiero agradecer a  jogyweb    su completa respuesta y  me ha dado una completa informacion , por tanto buscare u receptor de HF  que me sera mas util.
> Gracias


Un meo mas barato $ y igualmente funcional serias buscar por un viejo radio Banda Ciudadana do tipo  all mode ( AM , SSB , FM ) de segunda mano (ya usado pero aun funcionando perfectamente) , agregaria a el un sensillo conbersor de frequenzia autoconstruido ( por ustedes mismo) y lograras tener  un ejelente receptor de HF por una fración del costo de un profisional.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jol45 (Feb 1, 2021)

Es una buena idea    Gracias


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 4, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Un meo mas barato $ y igualmente funcional serias buscar por un viejo radio Banda Ciudadana do tipo  all mode ( AM , SSB , FM ) de segunda mano (ya usado pero aun funcionando perfectamente) , agregaria a el un sensillo conbersor de frequenzia autoconstruido ( por ustedes mismo) y lograras tener  un ejelente receptor de HF por una fración del costo de un profisional.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Siiii , podríamos hacer un conversor, transversor o como se tenga que llamar para lograr captar frecuencias mas bajas. 
Voy a buscar el circuito en papel que hace muuuuchos años copié de una revista de electrónica. Podriamos ver si funciona. Tendria que conseguirme también uno de esos radios de 11 metros.
Seria interesante poder lograr recibir todo los de hf por un solo equipo de banda ciudadana. 
Saludos a Jol45, Daniel y el resto del grupo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 4, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Siiii , podríamos hacer un conversor, transversor o como se tenga que llamar para lograr captar frecuencias mas bajas.
> Voy a buscar el circuito en papel que hace muuuuchos años copié de una revista de electrónica. Podriamos ver si funciona. Tendria que conseguirme también uno de esos radios de 11 metros.
> Seria interesante poder lograr recibir todo los de hf por un solo equipo de banda ciudadana.
> Saludos a Jol45, Daniel y el resto del grupo.


Hay una infinidad de diseños andando por la Internet , basta buscar !
No hay segredos , es un sensillo conbersor de frequenzia basado en un oscilador local pilotado por un cristal de cuartzo que funciona de 10!
Lo transceptor banda ciudadana hace todo lo servicio pesado , jajajajajaja!
Los resultados obtenidos son espetaculares nio devendo nada a equipos profisionales Alta Gamma.
Actualmente es posible sacar a precios bien razonables equipos usados de banda ciudadana porque ya si quedan arquijubilados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

